# Hip Piercings



## ShauntyXD (Mar 11, 2008)

So does anyone on this forum have hip piercings? 
I really want to get it done sometime in the summer, but there isn't a heck of a lot of information about it online. 
I'm just checking here in case anyone has first hand knowledge. 
So I'm already aware that they're surface piercings, therefore there's a high risk of rejection and nasty scars. But i'd like more insight on the healing process, how much it costs on average... things like that.

Hip piercing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
See how there isn't much info even on Wikipedia...errr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Another piercing I'd like to get is my tongue, but there's already an abundance of info on it. Still if you'd like to share your experience or knowledge on this piercing i wouldn't mind. 

Some people would probably wonder why i'd even bother, but i rly love the way they look and they can be easily hidden. i have my septum pierced and it can be flipped up if I'm in a more conservative setting which is nice. Basically i like the outrageous, but subtle piercings (oxymoron anyone LOL).

Okay, well if anyone can give me more information it would be greatly appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's link to good pic showing dumb kiki kannibal with the hip piercing. LMAO
Rugg4d Fii3rc3 Photo - Buzznet


----------



## KittyKatherine (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanted something like that, but I have a penchant for high-waisted jeans that could make it reject quicker. There are a lot of stories on bmezine about hip piercings though and it seems the general consensus is to make sure you find a piercer who specializes in surface piercings.


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 11, 2008)

Definitely check out BME: Body Modification Ezine - The biggest and best online bod-mod site since 1994 

You should be able to find LOTS of info there, as well as stories and stuff from people who had had them done.  

And also I would really suggest microdermal anchors.  They are much less likely to reject and if they do then you would have a much smaller scar than from a surface bar.  But for sure check out BME, or just go to some piercing shops and ask questions! Hope this helps,  have fun and post pics of whatever you get!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 11, 2008)

Yea, i looked on BMEzine. Naturally it was the first place i went, but I didn't find much of anything...maybe i was looking in the wrong spot. thanks tho


----------



## Scorpio86 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just have to mention this....

I clicked on the link for that Kiki girl....and i was like "Whoa, I have those underwear...wait a second!" *looks down pants* I'm wearing the same undies that she has!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

Eeep! Never heard of this piercing.  Wouldn't your clothing rub it alot and it would be uncomfortable?


----------



## user79 (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Eeep! Never heard of this piercing.  Wouldn't your clothing rub it alot and it would be uncomfortable?_

 
Yeah that's what I was thinking, ouch!!



About tonngue piercings, you should be able to find more info about this since it's quite a common one. I have had my tongue pierced for over 10 years. It did hurt a bit when I got it pierced but it was very fast, just go to a good piercing place. My piercer spent about 20 minutes beforehand talking to me about the procedure, after-care, etc. so it was a good overall experience. It will swell up the days after and it's a bit painful, hard to speak and you have to eat liquid foods because it's hard to chew and hurts. But about 5 days or so after with propper care, the swelling will go down and you will replace the bigger barbel for a shorter one, so it doesn't get in the way.

I barely notice now that I have it in, it doesn't cause any speech impediment with me because I got it far enough back.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 12, 2008)

I was just about to suggest BME too...

Another take on ti -you could try dermal anchors instead, in the same placement, they're reputedly easier and more likely to heal.
Just my 2p


----------



## revinn (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh wow! I've never seen this before, but it's gorgeous! I have no valuable input here, but I love it and think you should do it.


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with AmberLillith, perhaps dermal anchors are something to look into, as they are less likely to reject. I also imagine as they are a little smaller they are less likely to get caught on clothing and what not. They might be more expensive though? And not as easily available.

As for experiences, my friend had hers done - they took a while to heal, one rejected quite spectacularly pretty soon after she had them done. As for cost, they didn't cost much to get done, but we are in the UK so its probably considerably different where you are ^_^


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 12, 2008)

I forth the microdermals.


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 12, 2008)

Microdermals all the way, but if you have a piercer who knows what he's doing, piercings works too. Surface piercings can do really well aslong as you have someone that's experienced taking them.

Some pictures for you!

*Microdermals*






*Surface piercings*






I like the placement in the last picture but I like the "clean" look of the microdermals, if that makes any sense. In the end it's up to you what you like the most, just remember that piercings are more of a gamble.


----------



## duckduck (Mar 12, 2008)

I think if I just wandered around in a bikini or underwear all day, this would make more sense. As it is, I would be very worried about jeans or other pants rubbing against them, increasing likelihood of rejection. On the plus side, I think they are really attractive. Good luck making your decision!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 12, 2008)

why do you want this done? no offence i mean you might be into it.. but what if it gets infected or some shit like that? it looks painful


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 12, 2008)

I think from the looks of them they are impractical.  You wouldn't be able to wear normal pants for awhile and even after that i'd think it would be awkward.  I wouldn't do it because i'd be afraid of infection to close to my stomach area that might go into the bloodstream or something like that.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had a similar piercing, called a pubic bar. This is is right after it was done.






I would reccomend you get it done by a piercer you REALLY trust and you know does a proffesional job. I got mine done by my regular piercer, who i trusted and it still got screwed up. I only had it in for about 2 weeks, it turned out the piercer pierced it to deep into my skin, so when it started to swell, the beads started to pull into my skin, causeing alot of pain (by the day it came to take them out, one bead was barely even visable cause my skin started to go around it) i ended up having to get it taken out and now im left with some nasty scars. Did i love the peircing tho, YES!!!! it was gorgeous, and i was planning to get it redone, but have sence decided to actually get the hip piercings your interested in now instead. As for people reccomending to get microdermels, they do not reject as bad, but they are permanet piercings (to get them taken out you need to have surgery) so if there is any problems with them, it would probably be not a fun process.  

Also be sure when you get them that your piercer uses a bar like this.





if they use a straight bar, there is a WAY higher chance of it being rejected.

oh and as for the clean look of the microdermals that someone mentioned, if you mean by the ball/bead size, you can get flat surface beads as well that would look quite similar


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Mar 13, 2008)

If you are thinking about doing this, I really, really do think that you should put a lot of time into thinking about this. On top of that, microdermals are probably a much better bet as the consensus is that they heal more easily and are less prone to irritation. I was considering a cleavage bar and ever seems to feel that more success is to be had with the microdermals. However, like Sushi said, they do have to be surgically removed.

However, there is that risk with ANY surface piercing if it becomes severely enough infected. Be sure you know what you're getting into with this, because either way it is a serious commitment.


----------



## revinn (Mar 13, 2008)

There's only a 2% rejection rate with microdermals. AND, they come in different shapes, likes bolts and stars..


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Eeep! Never heard of this piercing.  Wouldn't your clothing rub it alot and it would be uncomfortable?_

 
Yea, thats why i want to get it done in the summer so i can wear loose or short tops.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 13, 2008)

the pics on here look really cool. if you want it go for it. 
how lame is it that when i saw "Hip" i was thinking of the makeup line. i'm still in makeup mode. lqtm


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.
ArsenicKiss- Yes, i have been thinking about this a long time and i still have a couple of months 'til summer to think about it some more. Thanks for your concern tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've also found about Stainless Studios located right here in Toronto. Basically this studio is great at doing microdermals and other surface piercings and Tom Brazda (a piercer that works there) is the man who created the 90 degree angle surface bars. Therefore I'm more reassured in my decision and will most likely be getting the piercing done by him.
As for this piercing being incredible uncomfortable all my jeans are lowrise...like rly low rise LMAO so there's nothing to worry about there.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_the pics on here look really cool. if you want it go for it. 
how lame is it that when i saw "Hip" i was thinking of the makeup line. i'm still in makeup mode. lqtm_

 
LOLOLOL


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scorpio86* 

 
_I just have to mention this....

I clicked on the link for that Kiki girl....and i was like "Whoa, I have those underwear...wait a second!" *looks down pants* I'm wearing the same undies that she has!_


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 15, 2008)

So anyway quick update: I'm defnitely gonna do the microdermals, but unfortunately 'cos microdermals are single piercings it's gonna cost approx. $400 to create the look of 4 pieces of metal protruding from my skin LOL. Whereas if i were to get the pair of surface bars to create the 4 balls it would be $200. However, i rather pay the extra $ for the way better chance of the dermals not rejecting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You guys probably think I'm insane $400 for piercings, but if u compare it to the amount of $ spent on makeup just to collect it and never use it it's not too bad. LOL 
Anyway yea, WOOOOO I'm gonna do it!!!


----------



## Nadeshda (Mar 16, 2008)

I had never heard of those, they look cute and very sexy! But I can't help to wonder (besides the whole rubbing jeans things others have mentioned) if there's any problem if you gain or lose weight.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 16, 2008)

Post pics after you do it! This is the first time i ever heard about this! I know people pierce every single spot on their bodies but i guess i never took the time to actually sit & think about something like this LOL! It looks kinda cool but yeah, OWWWWW!!!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadeshda* 

 
_I had never heard of those, they look cute and very sexy! But I can't help to wonder (besides the whole rubbing jeans things others have mentioned) if there's any problem if you gain or lose weight._

 
Yea i was thinking about the weight issue too. When i go into the piercing shop next I'm gonna ask. But personally like it's impossible for me to put on weight in my stomach area. My thighs can/will get as big as all hell, but i can't gain any weight around my stomach. It's weird.

AND to clarify the issue with jeans rubbing, the piercings would be like an inch above the waist line of my jeans, so it's all good.


----------



## duckduck (Mar 17, 2008)

I also definitely want to see pics - when do you plan to go in to get it done?


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 17, 2008)

I asked my piercer the same thing when i got mine done, and he said weight wont affect it at all.

But dont worry hun you wont regret it!!! i personally love piercings i have 4 facial piercings as well, but i would give them all up for surface piercings!! My favorite of all being my sternum (and ive had about 20 or so different piercings) If my stomach was as flat as it used to be id be getting my hips asap!


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_Yea i was thinking about the weight issue too. When i go into the piercing shop next I'm gonna ask._

 
With surface piercings in the hips/stomach/chest areas, they are more likely to reject if you lose a lot of weight quickly. Not sure about gaining weight.
Microdermals would be less likely to reject with weight loss.
(that's why i'm getting microdermals in my sternum instead of surface bars)
HTH


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_... i have 4 facial piercings as well, but i would give them all up for surface piercings!! _

 
Wow. I currently have 22 piercings (7 facial) and i'm so attached to them, i couldn't give them up, even for surface piercings, even if they were guaranteed to heal!!  Just going to keep adding to my collection i think!


----------



## duckduck (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_I asked my piercer the same thing when i got mine done, and he said weight wont affect it at all.

But dont worry hun you wont regret it!!! i personally love piercings i have 4 facial piercings as well, but i would give them all up for surface piercings!! My favorite of all being my sternum (and ive had about 20 or so different piercings) If my stomach was as flat as it used to be id be getting my hips asap!




_

 
Oh. My. God. That is so cute!! I don't think I could get hip piercings either (again, stomach not as flat as it used to be), but a sternum piercing... I totally love it. Being in the middle of nowhere (e.g. no piercers I trust) for the next few years, I doubt I'll get it done right away, but I am definitely storing that in my head for future consideration.


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

  Oh. My. God. That is so cute!! I don't think I could get hip piercings either (again, stomach not as flat as it used to be), but a sternum piercing... I totally love it. Being in the middle of nowhere (e.g. no piercers I trust) for the next few years, I doubt I'll get it done right away, but I am definitely storing that in my head for future consideration.  
 
Thank you very much!!!! 

 Quote:

  Wow. I currently have 22 piercings (7 facial) and i'm so attached to them, i couldn't give them up, even for surface piercings, even if they were guaranteed to heal!! Just going to keep adding to my collection i think!  
 
ya im attached to mine to, like i always said i would never get that many in my face, but once you get one its like apart of you and you dont want to take it out, but you want more lol, i always worry about getting to cluttered, but i cant seem to bring myself to take one out, because as of lately ive been thinking about getting a septum piercing (currently i have 2 nose rings, a vertical labret and a monroe in my face) i thought maybe i should take out the vertical labret if i get it, but i dont know if i can lol. but ya as i said i do love surface piercings more, i think their beautiful.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_I also definitely want to see pics - when do you plan to go in to get it done?_

 
Getting it done around the summer time, May/ June. 
WOOO and i just found my birth cerificate! Therefore i can get professional piercings now ROFL (all other ones were done in someone's basement for $25 HAHAHA). I wanna get something else pierced like right at this moment, just for finding it. hmmm) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AND i will definitely post some pictures when the dermals are done *runs off to ask dad if we can go get a proper camera*

Sushi- the sternum looks awesome!


----------



## missdaaisy (Nov 8, 2011)

sooo, I barely got my hips surface piercings done on 11/7/11, for me i'm not going to bullshit, they did hurt me a lot. I really don't know why? Anyone I highly recomend them, they're just soo pretty with a nice body figure. Yes, so far no rejection. Looking pretty nice and neat. JUST DO IT.


----------



## missdaaisy (Nov 8, 2011)

here's my piercing. 

  	sorry if you can't really see it.


----------



## Taayloorrrr (Jan 29, 2012)

I got my hips pierced like 2 days ago. 
  	It really didn't hurt. It was a quick pinch. And then it was over with. 
  	The clamps are the only thing you really feel. 
  	The needle is extremely quick. 
  	I have the curves barbells in mine. 
  	I'm going to take really good care of them! Lol.


----------



## amandabummy (Jan 5, 2013)

well the truth about your tounge it doesnt hurt... well it didnt hurt me.. the only thing that hurt was afterwards cuz thats when it started swelling up!!! an im going to get my hips done in about 9 moths cuz i will be 16 i will reply back then too


----------



## amandabummy (Jan 5, 2013)

i like your hips so how did you clean it and did you stay in bed all the time or no


----------



## pinkfizz (Mar 19, 2013)

I remember having my hips pierced, they were the worst I've ever had in terms of migration, and only lasted a matter of months (I think it was around 3).
	The one side was ripped out on a shower scrunchie, the skin was just so thin, I should probably have taken them out sooner.
	They have scarred, but that said I strangely like them, and though they seemed to be a constant pain I did love them dearly!


----------

